# Kentucky Hunt Saturday



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I got this monster Saturday morning.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice bird, Congrats!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Now that has to get every turkey hunters blood churning. congrats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I went out and located 2 this morning, I will be in turkey mode this oncoming week.


----------

